#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  > درخواست: بهترین نرم افزار ریکاوری فیلم و عکس از لپ تاپ

## farzad_yousefi

با سلام دوستان یه لپ تاپ بود که داخلش فایل عکس و فیلم عروسی بوده و برای  سه سال پیش بوده این فایل ها و تقریبا 3 ماه پیش پاک شده و بعد پاک شدن  داخل درایو مربوطه اطلاعاتی نریختن 

حالا میخوام ببینم بهترین نرم افزار ریکاوری برای فیلم و عکس چیه ای که  بازدهی خودشو برای دوستان پس داده باشه وبشه بهش تکیه کرد اول می خوام با  بهترین نرم افزار ممکن ریکاوری کنم و اگه نشد بدم با pc 3000  ریکاوری کنن .  اول می خوام خودم تست کنم تا تو خرج نیوفتم   . ممنون

من این نرم افزارا رو دارم از این بهتر می خوام ممنون 
StellarPhoenix  
EASEUS.Data.Recovery.Wizard.9.8.0

----------

*Yek.Doost*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## maryam_sh

> با سلام دوستان یه لپ تاپ بود که داخلش فایل عکس و فیلم عروسی بوده و برای  سه سال پیش بوده این فایل ها و تقریبا 3 ماه پیش پاک شده و بعد پاک شدن  داخل درایو مربوطه اطلاعاتی نریختن 
> 
> حالا میخوام ببینم بهترین نرم افزار ریکاوری برای فیلم و عکس چیه ای که  بازدهی خودشو برای دوستان پس داده باشه وبشه بهش تکیه کرد اول می خوام با  بهترین نرم افزار ممکن ریکاوری کنم و اگه نشد بدم با pc 3000  ریکاوری کنن .  اول می خوام خودم تست کنم تا تو خرج نیوفتم   . ممنون
> 
> من این نرم افزارا رو دارم از این بهتر می خوام ممنون 
> StellarPhoenix  
> EASEUS.Data.Recovery.Wizard.9.8.0



سلام
از نرم افزار get data back استفاده کنید واقعا کارش عالیه.سالهای زیادی هست بنده از این برنامه استفاده میکنم و چند روز قبل بازهم با همین برنامه حدود 800GB اطلاعات هارد کامپیوترم رو بدون هیچگونه کم و زیاد ریکاوری کردم

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*mohsen zmr*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

> سلام
> از نرم افزار get data back استفاده کنید واقعا کارش عالیه.سالهای زیادی هست بنده از این برنامه استفاده میکنم و چند روز قبل بازهم با همین برنامه حدود 800GB اطلاعات هارد کامپیوترم رو بدون هیچگونه کم و زیاد ریکاوری کردم


ممنون لینک دانلودشو بی زحمت بذارید که کرک داشته باشه . اگه دوستان بزنامه بهتری رو تست کردن بهم بگن ممنون

----------

*Yek.Doost*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

خیلی برنامه خوبی هست و ریکاوری کردم ولی نمیزاره سیو کنم الان چی کار کنم شدیدن به کرک این برنامه نیاز دارم دوستان محبت کنن ممنون 

از این ادرس دانلود کردم Best data recovery software: format recovery, deleted recovery, lost data recovery

----------

*Yek.Doost*

----------


## AMD

*از EaseUS Data Recovery Wizard   استفاده کنید .
*



دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*3r4n*,*abolhassan*,*Amerian*,*anisagostar*,*ardalan1*,*asadj*,*askandari*,*eatemadi*,*farzad_yousefi*,*fifafc*,*ghasemimahdi*,*hassan deris*,*hoseyn1258*,*ilya_system*,*khazam-456*,*Meisam CORE*,*mohammadhadi*,*mohsen zmr*,*MZservice*,*negin2117520*,*nekooee*,*prtnet*,*ramintkh*,*shadow_tanha*,*shahkoh*,*tamiratchi*,*touch*,*vispord*,*Yek.Doost*,*بهار من*,*رسول123456*,*همتا*,*کامتک*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام داداش فرزاد
حالت چطوره
خوبی برادر
در چنین مواقعی از برنامه پارتیشن ریکاوری استفاده کن - اگه تحت بوت باشه که خیلی عالیه
Active.Partition.Recovery.Ultimate.15.0.7

----------

*1212ali*,*AMD*,*farzad_yousefi*,*fifafc*,*mohsen zmr*,*nekooee*,*ramintkh*

----------


## maryam_sh

> خیلی برنامه خوبی هست و ریکاوری کردم ولی نمیزاره سیو کنم الان چی کار کنم شدیدن به کرک این برنامه نیاز دارم دوستان محبت کنن ممنون 
> 
> از این ادرس دانلود کردم Best data recovery software: format recovery, deleted recovery, lost data recovery


مشکل اینکه نمیزاه اطلاعات بازیابی شده را سیو کنید بخاطر اکتیو نبودن برنامه هستش.از لینک زیر استفاده کنید همراه با سریال نامبر هست.
Runtime GetDataBack for FAT/ NTFS 4.33 + Portable - بازیابی اطلاعات

----------

*fifafc*,*mohammadhadi*,*mohsen zmr*,*nekooee*,*همتا*

----------

